# DB steam boiler won't refill after Decalc? Solution



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

Wonder how many DB's have had call outs for the steam boiler not refilling after a decalc?

I have used Delonghi liquid descaler on my DB and both times the machine has refused to refill the steam boiler, still have my DTP and used same descaler without an issue (and on a Magnifica before that) for 5 years; I am led to believe that some descalers can 'fool' a sensor in the DB etc into thinking that the steam boiler is full when it is not. I thought I had wrecked my machine but there are two options that seem to work, descale late evening leave machine off and next morning the machine refills or there is a post on reddit where you disconnect a wire on the steam boiler to allow it to bypass the sensor and refill it immediately which could be helpful too.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/9zhl3n


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

Try removing and cleaning the level probes on the steam boiler then refit with a smear of silicone grease round the O ring making sure they go back in their original position.


----------

